# Future Shop has $10 off $50 iTunes Gift Cards in this week's flyer



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Future Shop is offering $10 off their $50 Canadian iTunes Gift Cards in *this week's flyer* [page 32] at all Future Shop locations across Canada.








The discount does not appear to be available online, but only in Future Shop locations. Hopefully, pointing out the bargain from the national electronics chain doesn't *land us in legal hot-water*.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

If anyone finds out any other deals at reputable Canadian stores (Like Costco, Walmart, Best Buy etc...) post them hear!

*NOT* online deals like eBay auctions, small un-known businesses etc... these posts will be removed.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Excellent thread idea ehMax!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Use the discount to buy Lion.


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Use the discount to buy Lion.


Will that work? Does the mac app store use iTunes credits?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

DDKD726 said:


> Will that work? Does the mac app store use iTunes credits?


Yes, credit for iTunes store show up in the Mac App Store and work for purchases.


----------



## elvtnedge (Aug 10, 2007)

can you use itunes cards for things like ipads? just wondering


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

elvtnedge said:


> can you use itunes cards for things like ipads? just wondering


Nope... just content / apps on iTunes Store, App Store, iBook Store etc...


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Went into a future shop & there wasn't a single bit of advertising of the $10 off.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## WCraig (Jul 28, 2004)

*"Future Shop" is Swedish for 'bait and switch'*

My local Future Shop was sold out of the $50 cards. Best Buy refused to price match. Grrr.

Craig


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks!
My wife just got 3 of these cards at Ottawa (Merivale) Futureshop. She told me it wasn't advertised at all in store, but when she mentioned the deal at check out, the agent entered a code and applied the $10 discount.


----------



## sands989 (May 3, 2007)

In the west if you check out your local Nofrills, superstore or extra foods you can find a very similar deal. Buy 2 x $25 cards and save $10 Good until July. 19th

The attached photo is from my local Nofrills store.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

sands989 said:


> In the west if you check out your local Nofrills, superstore or extra foods you can find a very similar deal. Buy 2 x $25 cards and save $10 Good until July. 19th
> 
> The attached photo is from my local Nofrills store.


Nice work sands989! :clap:

Let's keep this thread running if anyone finds discount iTunes cards from reputable stores.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

My significant other said that she saw the 2 $25 cards for $40 in one of this week's flyers, but can't remember which one. Oakville area. Anyone know?


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Thanks to the heads up by @KMPhotographer on Twitter. FutureShop has $60 iTunes Gift Cards on for $48 this week.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Deal: $60 iTunes Gift Card Multipack for $48 at Future Shop | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource

$60 worth of iTunes for $48. Offer ends August 11, 2011... ONLY IN STORE....


----------



## MrNeil (Aug 6, 2011)

For those in the Toronto area looking for the $60 for $48 deal, the Future Shop at 806 Warden Ave (south of Eglinton) had about 10-12 packs left on the shelves at 5 pm today. Look where the iPod stuff is, near the car audio section.

I visited the store at 845 Eglinton Ave E (at Laird) first, but didn't see any.

Not sure what's still in storage at either store.

In both stores, there were two spots you could find iTunes cards: a prepaid gift card stand (with cards from other companies too), and near the iPods and music players. If you don't find the $60 pack at the stand, check near the iPods (and vice versa).

Happy hunting!


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

Aiya, this sale ends this Thurs August 11th.


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

Benito said:


> Aiya, this sale ends this Thurs August 11th.


I know. You better get it on Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Boxing Week flyer, $50 iTunes card for $39 December 28 and 29.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Safeway has $50 iTunes cards on for $35 today through January 1. That is with a $2 coupon for email direct subscribers, $37 without coupon.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

London Drugs has iTunes 50$ on for 40$ I _think_ through the 1st.


----------

